# Low back pain in early pregnancy, should I worry?



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

Has anyone else experienced lower back pain in early pregnancy ( I am only 4 weeks)? Is it something I should be worried about at all? Its like the back pain I would get around ovulation or during AF and it eases when I lie down.

Thanks


----------



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

Before I even knew that I was pregnant I would wake up every morning having lower back pain/menstral like cramps, so I thought for sure that I was going to start my period. Turns out I was pregnant!! I think a lot of the symptoms early on in pregnancy can double as PMS symptoms. It's tricky. I would just keep an eye on it and take it easy. Hope I helped a little.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there!







For me AF cramps have always included low back pain, and I've had those type of cramps while pg with my dd and now also. I think its pretty normal, and its usually because of a combo of the following things: increased blood flow, your uterus growing, ligaments, etc stretching. Take it easy and drink lots of water! Its hard to not stress about every twinge at this stage, when its hard to even believe you are pregnant! But you are!


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank you ladies


----------



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

My back finally stopped hurting this past week. I though for weeks that I was about to start my period for sure. So I guess it is normal to have them. Mine lasted until 7 weeks. I have a feeling that is not that last of them though....


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

everynight of my first 3 or 4 months i'd have a very sore tired achey back. Course i was working daycare ina room of 12 2 yos.

Now -- week 26 -- i still get a lot of lower back pain, more of a tight muscle pulling or shooting, than the gerenal ache i had earlier.

Again, usally at night.

i figure my body just can't do as much as it used to (paint rooms, nail up trim, climb ladders, carry laundry) and grwo a baby too, so i get more tired, body wise as well as "i want sleep" wise. I see it as 1. my body ajusting to baby (streching, pulling) and also 2. my body slowing me down to protect baby.

I just take it as a remeinder to slow down and let my body do its work of growing a baby.

Aimee


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

lower back pain is actually pretty common. I wouldn't worry unless you start noticing bleeding. I had a little pink spotting very early, also, but that's not to worry about. You really found out early!! I'm about 10 weeks along, and starting to get the round ligament pain under my belly, which really scared me with my oldest pregnancy!! If it gets bad, lay down with your feet up for awhile, with a nice glass of water and just *relax*


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Starting the day I tested +, 9dpo, I had horible back pain. at first I thought it was just from sitting at the sewing machine too long. BUt then I got worried. For about 4-5 days It was awful. I thought there was no way I can go through a whole pregnancy with back pain like this. Then it went away. It was weird. I didnt know anyone else ever had something like this.


----------



## tilly2321 (Apr 12, 2002)

I had AF type back pain early on, up until about 11 or 12 weeks. It made me so worried since I didn't have it the first pregnancy. I called my midwife and she told me not to worry unless there was spotting. It always bothered me and one night the pain actually woke me up in the middle of the night, but I am now almost 32 weeks so it probably was just stretching.


----------



## anna21 (Mar 13, 2006)

see I think I may be pregnant but it would only be a few weeks and I had my period... but... my last preg I had a period and still turned out preg..but my breasts feel like two elephants have been sucking on them and my lower back is killing me... can barely move... is it too early to get symptoms???







:


----------



## NurseLeyah (Apr 1, 2006)

I recently found out I was pregnant. I havent gone to my first appointment yet, but my blood test suggests about 8 weeks pregnant. I have lower abdominal pressure and low back pain which is an ofter dull ache and warm sensation, I am told this is all due to ligaments stretching to adapt to the room the baby is going to take up, and the softening of discs in the back due to Progesterone...hope that helps...although im very nervous too


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

If it hurts when you tap on your low back next to your spine, you should have a urine test for a kidney/bladder infection. I didn't realize the symptoms and got a BAD infection with dd#2. My back would hurt when I picked up dd#1, or bent over, or any number of odd things.

Peace
Kathy


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I have had a ton of low back pain during both of my pregnancies. Sometimes I get the menstrual cramp type pain. I also have intense sciatic nerve pain. I could hardly walk most of my last trimester of my last pg... and this one is going exactly the same. Sometimes its so intense its all I can do to hold back a scream, and walking is excruciating. I see a Chiropractor twice a week, so I think this is just the way my hips with their loosening ligaments react to the added weight. For the pain you're describing a hot pack works wonders for me. I made one out of a dish towel and rice, just pop it in the microwave for 2 minutes... I heard that electric heating pads have been linked to cancer in infants...?


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

I was just going to ask this question.
I tested today & it was positive.
I have been aching & cramping the past few days & my breasts are sore!

I had a 4 day period on Mar 3-6.
But is this to early for such symptoms??
I felt like I have had a yeast infection or UTI the past 4 weeks !


----------



## Yvette1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi there - i am also experiencing low back pain and I am 5 weeks pregnant. Havent had much abdominal pain and no spotting either. Am hoping it is normal as I had a miscarriage 2 years ago (been trying to conceive ever since) and it started with back pain, then bleeding. Have been having back pains on and off for the past 3-4 days. Fingers crossed all will be okay.


----------



## daqurie (Apr 26, 2006)

I am 5 weeks too I been having the dull back pain and crampy feeling for like 3 weeks. I know I had it with some of my other but I still have been wodering when it will stop and what is the cause


----------



## cw0378 (May 30, 2006)

I too am about 5 wks pregnant. I have been having some low back pain. Mine feels like I pulled something. I was just wondering what the back pain felt like for those of you who had it with a miscarriage. And also how long did you have it before you started bleeding....This is my second pregnancy and i did not have this with my first, i only had cramps in my lower abdomen. I just keep reading about back pain and miscarriage and i am a little nervous....thanks....


----------

